# Earth tremor near Durham



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 23, 2006)

My Mum got shaken about in her chair twice in fairly quick succession the other day around lunchtime, china rattled on her shelves etc....anyone else notice it? It wasn't her imagination because they felt it in the local cop shop too.


----------



## janeb (Sep 23, 2006)

Was in Durham City Centre (Saddler Street) all day Thursday and Friday, didn't notice anything unusual.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2006)

Can I be the first to say "did the earth move for you?"?


----------



## Human tornado (Sep 24, 2006)

Hubby got dodgy guts??.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 24, 2006)

She's an elderly widow....you're not making a very good impression here so far for someone with so few posts...and what have you got against Orang Utan? You are arousing suspicions all over the shop.....


----------

